# First club visit tomorrow...What to expect



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Me and Bane will be going to our first club in the morning. He is a week from being 6 months old. Still teething, but almost finished.. 

It isn't a large club and that's fine with me...Hopefully everything will go great...I have no idea what to expect or watch for.....

Any suggestions?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jmoore728 said:


> Me and Bane will be going to our first club in the morning. He is a week from being 6 months old. Still teething, but almost finished..
> 
> It isn't a large club and that's fine with me...Hopefully everything will go great...I have no idea what to expect or watch for.....
> 
> Any suggestions?



Go with an open mind. If you don't understand something ask. Talk to all the members, not just the TD or Helper. Watch how the dogs interact with their handlers. Are they happy? Seem to be enjoying the work? Of the dogs you see, are they at a level you want to be at or expect? Watch the methods of training. Are they methods you're willing to use? If you decide to work your puppy, be sure to tell them he's teething.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks....I was actually going to send you a personal message....but you chimed in....worked out great....I've been working with a guy in my hometown that goes to this club also.....Him and his dog will be riding with me. I've watched several of his dog work, and they do great....He has worked with me and Bane also.....

Bane actually had a tooth pop out a few days ago while playing with his ball....One of the back teeth....I will make them aware of him teething. 

I'll let you guys know how it goes....


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Watch and ask questions.

Research the club as well. Find out what the training director really has done, what club members are working on. Paper membership means nothing 

There are many groups that hang up a shingle.....


----------



## flyfishinwoman (Sep 29, 2013)

I see that you already have a connection with a club member, so he can let you know about the "ground rules" and what the club expects from people visiting. Most clubs will want you to leave your dog in the vehicle for the first visit, and then only allow you to bring out your dog when you can show proof of vaccination, or whatever their policy is. 

To me, the most important thing is to find a club that has good, experienced helpers AND the people there make you feel welcome and comfortable. These things are not always found together in the same club (no reflection on any club that I was previously a member at, but it's been said, so just sayin').


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Good, experienced and proven helpers and training directors.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, it turned out being a great experience....

I brought Bane out during the obedience portion and worked him a little....Not going to lie, I was nervous and I was nervous for Bane.......He did awesome....His focus was great with me during the heel, he was zoned in while walking with him between my legs. Etc....He did great....At this point, I don't have the verbal cues established yet. Was working with food. 

When going off the field and talking to the director and other helper....They told me....Most of the time, when they have a new member, and young dog, it's completely opposite of what me and Bane did...I give Bane most of the credit. He has been super easy so far. He learns quick...Makes me look good....I'm truly a newbie...A LOT of reading and watching videos....

They coached me on timing and delivery....When delivering, deliver above his head, stuff like that. 

When I got him back out for the protection portion....They had 2 other pups out with Bane....Formed a circle around the helper and he was using the flirt pole/tug....Bane was barking great, carrying the tug great....It was a great experience....

I think it's a great club....They are holding regionals at his place this year also...So I will attend and watch it also...It's a 2 hour drive...My goal is to make it 2 weekends a month...He is going to add another day during the week since the weather is starting to get warmer. 

**My terminology is probably off*** 
Great experience ended with a metal crate disaster while Bane was sleeping tonight...Making a seperate post regarding it....


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm glad you had a great time.


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

Glad to hear you and Bane had a great first visit, sounds like you are off to a great start. I did the same thing last Friday night. I had decided to train Chunk with two different trainers because my main trainer is only available 2x per week. After DQing a previous trainer I had a rocky relationship with I decided to go with a new one that my current trainer was familiar with. They had worked together and the new guy would be in touch with my current trainer so they could both be on the same page. They are located just a few miles apart and have known each other for several years.
When we went in Chunk was his usual self but seemed to go into a defensive mode which was really unusual. The trainer was able to get him back in to prey mode after a little work and the work out progressed well enough for him to give some feed back.. The club name is Way Out West and I found the people to be really friendly, I am looking forward to learning a lot and having the benefit of two top end trainers..
Phil


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

ChunksDad said:


> Glad to hear you and Bane had a great first visit, sounds like you are off to a great start. I did the same thing last Friday night. I had decided to train Chunk with two different trainers because my main trainer is only available 2x per week. After DQing a previous trainer I had a rocky relationship with I decided to go with a new one that my current trainer was familiar with. They had worked together and the new guy would be in touch with my current trainer so they could both be on the same page. They are located just a few miles apart and have known each other for several years.
> When we went in Chunk was his usual self but seemed to go into a defensive mode which was really unusual. The trainer was able to get him back in to prey mode after a little work and the work out progressed well enough for him to give some feed back.. The club name is Way Out West and I found the people to be really friendly, I am looking forward to learning a lot and having the benefit of two top end trainers..
> Phil


Good deal...Unfortunately, with my schedule, I will be able to make it 2 times a month for now...They are adding another day during the week, so I will be able to make some of them....I'll take vacation for seminars and such....Only downfall....$75 in gas per trip...But, I'm addicted now....


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

Me Too.. Working as a team with your dog has become really cool. I know it is late but Chunk and I are about to start tracking.. (My tardiness not his fault but because of my full schedule.) 
Just remember to have fun and not get frustrated by "Puppy Steps".. Don't push him too hard, let the both of you learn. I found that when you break down the training in small steps you get to see the progress made as well. But... There are some days that I get looked at and told, "Just try and make me.." (@ 1.5 years old) We work thru them and then the next time he is really on it.. Sounds like you have a really good club to get started in.. Many of the dog/owner's come from a long ways away from the two places I train at as well.. when you find a good trainer, stick with him.. Fortunately I only have about 25 miles to drive to get to the two places where I train.

Phil


----------

